# New pictures of lionfish!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Here is my lionfish, Victor. He is still just a little guy, but he is already growing like crazy. He hates anything I put in the tank with him. He eats guppies right after they hit the water. 
View attachment 74253

View attachment 74257

View attachment 74258

View attachment 74259

View attachment 74260


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice lion


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

cool...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

King of the tank,Nice guy how big is he


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks guys! He is only about 5" right now, but like I said, he is growing pretty fast already!


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet pic's man


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

AWESOME FISH!!

Have you gotten him to eat dead/prepared foods yet??


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

what size tank is he in? awsome pics too


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

beautiful lion


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone! He is only about 4" and he is in my 72 gallon bowfront. He is the only fish in there right now, but I am wanting to put some sort of tang in there with him soon. There is also about 40lbs of live rock in there.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice looking lion. their fins are like japanese battle flags.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Always love watching them capture a goldfish between those huge fins and then GULP!


----------

